# Is this Hole In The Head disease?



## LoveAllCichlids (Apr 3, 2021)

I noticed one of my yellow labs with this mark on his head. I was wondering if he has hole in the head disease so I can treat him or is it a bite from one of my aggressive red zebras? He doesn't have any other marks near his head or mouth area. Just this one cut.
Thank you.


----------



## LoveAllCichlids (Apr 3, 2021)

Another picture


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hith takes a long time to develop and longer to cure. You are correct in guessing that it's most likely an injury of some sort. If water quality is high and the fish is living relatively stress free, it should heal on its own just fine


----------



## LoveAllCichlids (Apr 3, 2021)

Oscar6 said:


> Hith takes a long time to develop and longer to cure. You are correct in guessing that it's most likely an injury of some sort. If water quality is high and the fish is living relatively stress free, it should heal on its own just fine


Thanks. As a precaution I quarantined him to a smaller tank. He's with two cory catfish that are 4 inches long and seems to be getting along fine with them. He's eating well, swimming around, doing normal fish stuff. I'm going to put some aquarium salt in the water to give him some nutritional boost since it won't hurt either fish.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whoa now... feeling a little jumpy about the mean ol' HITH boogeyman?  
-
Not this time! And, I totally agree with 'Oscar 6' in that your Yellow Lab does not have HITH. 
But, it does seem as though his home aquarium is a pretty rough place for this little guy. Red Zebra Mbunas can sometimes be some pretty tough customers in the African Cichlid world. It seems likely your Yellow Lab just ran headlong into the sharp edge of a rock or something inside the tank. Something that may have happened while being chased in the almost constant nipping, chasing, dashing-about Mbuna games that go on in the pretty typical African Cichlid aquarium. Keep an eye on things, and if you fined that those Red Zebras (or something else) are just beating the stuffings out of your relatively peaceful Yellow Labs? You may have to make some stocking changes before you start losing fish.


----------



## LoveAllCichlids (Apr 3, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Whoa now... feeling a little jumpy about the mean ol' HITH boogeyman?
> -
> Not this time! And, I totally agree with 'Oscar 6' in that your Yellow Lab does not have HITH.
> But, it does seem as though his home aquarium is a pretty rough place for this little guy. Red Zebra Mbunas can sometimes be some pretty tough customers in the African Cichlid world. It seems likely your Yellow Lab just ran headlong into the sharp edge of a rock or something inside the tank. Something that may have happened while being chased in the almost constant nipping, chasing, dashing-about Mbuna games that go on in the pretty typical African Cichlid aquarium. Keep an eye on things, and if you fined that those Red Zebras (or something else) are just beating the stuffings out of your relatively peaceful Yellow Labs? You may have to make some stocking changes before you start losing fish.


I have half my tank filled with dragon rocks&#8230;that may be the culprit too. Seriously thinking of getting rid of the dragon rocks and going all river rocks instead if I find anymore Mbuna's with damaged body parts.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

_DRAGON ROCKS?!!!_
-








-
What the freaking, %$#!!&*^^&!!!!!... OMG!!! $%%^^*&*#$#@^%$%&!!!!!
-
**ahem**
-
So, yes. 
And, then what - exactly - are those 'Dragon Rocks', hmmmm?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh, well......
-








-
Those aren't so bad. Kind of remind me of Mountain Lace Rock, actually. 
And, they also won't alter the PH of the aquarium water they are placed in (chemically inert).
-
-
Now, this stuff called 'Feather Rock' (Lava Rock used in landscaping, etc...), has been used a lot in aquariums. 
-








-
They are so light, they float! And, have a surface that feels like extremely sharp, 15 grit sandpaper. Will definitely cut your hands up if you handle them without gloves. 
And unfortunately, will beat your fish up if they run into it. I DO NOT recommend using that stuff in aquariums.


----------



## LoveAllCichlids (Apr 3, 2021)

I don't think it was my Dragon rock that caused the damage because none of the other 30+ in Mbuna's 's have any marks. This one that had the marks was one of the largest Mbuna's in my tank so it's not like he was being bullied. The good news is after a day and a half in quarantine with some aquarium salt the scar is about 50% healed.


----------

